# Clear or amber shellac for maple and sappele project



## simoncpj (Dec 30, 2016)

Any advice on which would suit it better?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Blonde


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

This is similar to: Which paint is better for wood, blue or green ?
Want amber tint- use amber, Want is a white as possible - use clear. As simple as that.
If intend to finish it further look at the wax content of the shellac and whether it is compatible with the next finish.


----------



## bdresch (Dec 30, 2013)

Amber shellac on maple looks beautiful.


----------

